# Team Name



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know there is some noise on other threads about hunting "team" names. I have come up with a new one for us

..............Older than dirt, can't call worth a crap, but Monte is a great scout, for a guy that can't see, good thing he doesn't have a real job,only gets beat to the draw by GB3, Ron claims all the birds and usually shoots hens and makes us use his crappy decoys hunting team!!!!!!

What do you think!!!???? :beer: :beer: 8)


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

:beer: :lol: Thats right on. Thats up there with the funniest things i have read on this post.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The W.C.N.T.H.A.N.B.W.R.D.F.L.W.N.O.A.O.G.O.H.F.T.E.S.W.T.

.....We choose not to have a name, because we really don't feel like we need one and our group of hunters fluctuates tremendously each seperate weekend team.......just need to go and produce an avatar for myself now.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

I dont know if you guys have ever talked to segulhunterforlife but his group is PETA he is psychotic.

__________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

He also needs to include

" Dan the Man What did you bring to eat?" or Monte do you have any Ribeye sandwiches to go with this great field hunting? or I got that one until it comes time to clean it! :beer: :beer:

If my decoys are so crappy why are you talking about buying some

*JUST LIKE THEM?  *


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Gotta eat to maintain this figure!!!!!   

Those ribeyes were good, he kept saying he was gonna bring more and never did. Sounds as though they got a few deer this year though so I am looking forward to more ribeye sammys soon!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You forgot....Ron's "Crow" call patrol, the "I think someone stole one of my bigfoots bunch", It's sure a good thing I was hear to shoot all these doubles bunch, The "Is it 3:30am already? bunch, The shoot all the greenheads before the old guys can shoot bunch (actually one of the youngsters) And the best of all.....I couldn't make it on time because a deputy pulled me over and accused me of being a wanted felon.....still think he was gettng a little....best excuse I've ever heard for being late though.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How about the old duck hunters association?


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Those are so awesome, Letterman and Leno watch out. You guys are so cool.Can we have different names for goose hunts vs, duck hunts?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

FH, it isnt my fault that I can pick my target faster then everybody else in the group. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This thread underscores that hunting is not about shooting limits! While it was a good fall, the days afield with friends old and new have made this one I will remember for a long time. For those that do not hunt and wonder why we get up at 2 AM to go sit in a cold damp environment I cannot put into words the feelings and memories that are made.

Dan,Monte,Jed,Dean and others thanks for a great fall so far!

Crow call, heck what about your duck calling that had that owl attacking your spinner. It thought it surely had a wounded bird readily available for a easy meal! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think whenever we are hunting with the young guns, we need to work out a five second delay on GB-3's gun so there are still greenheads to shoot at. Of course with Zettler it won't matter, he just shoots the hens anyway!!!


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> This thread underscores that hunting is not about shooting limits! While it was a good fall, the days afield with friends old and new have made this one I will remember for a long time. For those that do not hunt and wonder why we get up at 2 AM to go sit in a cold damp environment I cannot put into words the feelings and memories that are made."
> 
> Your right Ron, every day spent in the field with friends is a great one, even if you don't shoot your limit of birds or any at all. I have been hunting waterfowl with my dad and grandpa for as long as I can remember, and I don't think the memories will ever fade.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3,
Remember....faster isn't always better. Nice buck by the way.....shouldn't have shot so quick now you have to wait 5 more years or so.


----------

